
ThinkPad X1 Extreme - FunnyLookinHat
https://www.techradar.com/reviews/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-extreme
======
walrus01
Now if we could just get something like this with a full complement of ports,
and the famous Thinkpad durability, that would run native MacOS without
playing with hacked bootloaders and hardware incompatibility. Imagine if Apple
actually tried to make a _pro_ macbook, not the current whatever-the-hell-
that-thing-is they call a Macbook Pro.

------
gaspoweredcat
Getting one of these next month and i cant wait, i was saying for a while my
dream device would be an x1 carbon with a discreet gpu and they went and
dropped this beast

